# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen met reduce fat fast

## carolien

wie heeft dit wel eens gebruikt?en wat zijn de ervaringen ermee.
reduce fat fast zijn die capsules die je via tel sel kunt kopen.

----------


## johanna

ik heb reduce fat fast vorig jaar een keer gebruikt.
maar helaas geen gram afgevallen. :Frown:  
wie weet werkt het bij een ander beter.

----------


## carolien

oo das zeer jammer..is het je op een andere manier wel gelukt misschien?
heb al vaak de weigth watchers gedaan, maar ja er sluipen steeds weer gewoontes in en dan komen de kilo's er weer bij...pfff levenslange strijd he :EEK!:

----------


## spruce

hoe kan een kleine pil nu een grote hoeveelheid vet wegnemen? Dat is gewoon fysisch onmogelijk.

Ik heb die reclame gezien van die pillen. Je ziet dat die kerel een oplichter is.

Ben momenteel bezig met Reductil - dat neemt je eetlust weg en helpt om nieuwe eetpatronen te ontwikkelen. Echter, het is de pil zelf niet die het vet verbrand, dat zal je toch zelf moeten doen vrees ik ...

----------


## clasienprak

de enige manier om af te vallen is toch echt minder en gezond eten in combinatie met bewegen!!!!!!!!!!! ik heb alle pillen al geprobeerd maar er is er geeneen die bij mij werkt

----------


## floris

hallo allemaal,
ik zie dat er nog steeds mensen zijn die alles geloven wat er te koop is,
OM AF TE VALLEN , MOET JE JUIST MEER VET ETEN.

hierover wat uitleg !!!

iedereen is bezig om vet te verbannen, terwijl je juist koolhydraten moet verbannen.
koolhydraten hebben minder calorieen maar hebben een dubbele werking,
als je koolhydraten eet gaat je insuline spiegel omhoog om dit om te zetten in bruikbare energie, als je te veel binnen krijgt word je dik, maar niet van het koolhydraad zelf maar van het insuline hormoon wat je lichaam zelf aanmaakt.
als je in je dagelijkse voeding minder koolhydraten gebruikt voel je jezelf moe en wat slapjes, als die koolhydraaten vervangt voor VET voel je jezelf goed,
vet als voedingsbron word direkt gebruikt als energie en als er een tekort is aan vet word je eigen vetreserve direkt aangesproken, ( dus je valt af).
koolhydraten moeten eerst omgezet worden in energie en alsje maar iets te veel binnen krijgt ook al zijn het de goede koolhydraten dan word dat gelijk omgezet in vet + je insuline hormoon wat ook in vet word opgeslagen.

probeer maar eens te googlen naar vet eten om af te vallen.

nou succes.

----------


## sietske763

dat lijkt wel op het atkins dieet, daar moet je ook de koolhydraten weglaten.
dit dieet is erg ongezond, na een paar weken mag je dan langzamerhand weer wat kh toevoegen.
dit heb ik zelf ook paar keer gedaan, klopt je valt er zonder hongergevoel flink vanaf,
maar begin je weer met gewoon eten, zit alles er zo weer aan

----------

